
Time-lapse installation of turbine at Vattenfall’s EOWDC wind farm - porlune
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjIVUzyhiXU
======
porlune
I posted this just because I found the solution for dealing with the bobbing
of the ocean to be unexpected - first building a foundation/scaffolding, then
lifting the entire ship out of the water, and then finally building the finer
parts of the structure.

